# Internet access details for Westin Ka'anapli ORV



## prof (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm going to this resort Saturday for a week as a guest of owners.  Would anyone know what the deal is with Internet? 

rooms - ethernet or wireless?  free or fee?

lobby and public areas - wireless?  free or fee?

Any add'l comments on Internet access I should know?  Many thanks!  

DLH


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 1, 2006)

In the rooms it is free and wireless...

Did not use it in the lobby so I don't know there?


----------



## Henry M. (Jun 1, 2006)

When I was there last summer the rooms were wired, free for owners (not sure about people renting as a hotel). There was wireless access in the lobby. I think they might have wireless access in the rooms by now. Surely the rooms closer to the lobby can use the wireless connection too.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 1, 2006)

When I was there last week I used the in-room wired connection (with my own wireless access point), though I did see some reception from the public wireless access.


----------



## azsunluvr (Jun 3, 2006)

Our computer automatically went to a Westin Ka'anapali site, then from there you connect to the free service. My husband couldn't get it to connect the first night, but after that we had no problem.


----------

